# Just for a chuckle



## PCHiggin (Mar 25, 2008)

I took an old boat steering wheel, and made my own version of a "Huffy Wheel". I made the mounting lug from a chunk of aluminum. I did this to chase off some boredom, and never would have believed how much my son and nephew would love this thing! LOL! I know its not exactly a Muscle Bike, but I thought you guys might also get a chuckle from it. The Bike is a Made In USA Huffy, that has to be one of the last of the breed. Thanks for looking, Pat


----------



## johnnys55s (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks cool pat! ,i wont show my son that one right now as i need a break from wrenching, just built a wheelie bar for the old huffy cheater slik,i seen the wheelie bar on e bay some cheezy version of one anyway i cant remember how much they where asking but i said "man i could make that" so i did & it looks & works great, cant ask for a better way to spend the time with my seven year old than building cool bikes!


----------



## sgp7679 (Aug 1, 2008)

are steering wheeled bikes easier or harder to ride than handlebars?


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 1, 2008)

*Could be harder......*

My son just finished a ride on ours. He loves the novelty of it, but if he steers too far either way, the wheel wants to grab and turn 360 deg. around. This hasnt been a problem , he's strong enough to stop it, but a smaller child might get hurt. Pat


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 6, 2008)

sgp7679 said:


> are steering wheeled bikes easier or harder to ride than handlebars?




I found a springer schwinn in a field about 35 years ago; took a rubber coated garden tractor wheel and adapted it to attach to the gooseneck by slotting it, bolted it using the stem bolt and provided ridgidity with a pair of hose clamps on the wheel axle.  

Rode the snot out of it on dirt roads in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan along with some off road stuff that would have killed a lesser bike.  Never had a prob with handling; if anything, the wheel provides multiple hand positions so you can ride low down or bolt upright, depending on your mood.


----------

